# [SOLVED] Xorg + Beryl + NVidia

## rzabcio

Próbuję uruchomić Beryla na czystym Xorgu z NVidią. No i mam znajomy pewnie problem z NVidią: "no GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap". Klejnocik uruchamia się, emerald wyświetla rameczki, są efekty gumowych okien i kostka, jednakże zamiast wnętrz okien mam coś zielonego... Odrobiłem pracę domową wink i doczytałem, że to wina sterowników - mam starego Geforce'a 2 GTS/Pro a taki podobno powinien chodzić na sterach nvidia-legacy, z tym, że nie posiadają one wspomnianego rozszerzenia. Podobno można także wykorzystać do tego efektu opengla z mesy (kosztem wydajności jak się domyślam) - chodzi o zastosowanie LD_PRELOAD. No i teraz moje pytanie. Czy mam instalować nowe stery czy uderzyć ze strony mesy? Czy w drugim przypadku potrzebny jest także compiz? (Który to nawiasem mówiąc działał już na tym sprzęcie.) Czy może jeszcze jakoś inaczej uderzyć?

----------

## Belliash

XGL?

----------

## rzabcio

Tak, wiem, że to jedna z opcji. Miałem jednak nadzieję, że uda się ją ominąć... Ostatnio XGL nie zachwycił mnie ani konfigiem, ani stabilnością...

Tak właśnie zrobiłem z innym sprzętem posiadającym Intela na pokładzie. Mając czystego Xorga i po ściągnięciu i zainstalowaniu Beryla, wystarczyło włączyć akcelerację (dri), composite'a i... uruchomić beryla. Nawet 5ciu minut to nie zajęło. Czyżby tutaj faktycznie się inaczej nie dało?

----------

## Belliash

http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/*checkout*/betacomp/overlay/install-xgl.sh

Pobierz, uruchom, zainstaluj XGLa  :Wink: 

1 warunek. XGLa m,usisz miec w jakims overlay bo nie ma go w portage.

Jesli nie masz to znajdziesz go tutaj: http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/betacomp/overlay/x11-base/

Zainstaluj uzywajac tego skryptu. Zobaczysz czy bedzie stabilny czy nie...

Zawsze instaluje go uzywajac skryptu i nigdy nie mialem z nim problemow  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

Inaczej to ujmę. Instalowałem XGLa z compizem jakieś pół roku temu na wspomnianym sprzęcie (konkretnie 1.7GHz, 256RAM, GeForce2GTS/Pro). I wtedy nie zachwycił mnie stabilnością. Co chwilę znikały dekoracje okien, pojawiały się białe plamy...

Być może teraz działa lepiej. I tak nie mam wyjścia - chcę Beryla więc spróbuję XGLa. Dzięki w każdym razie!  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

No to ja CI powiem ze kiedys uzywalem xgla i compiza-quinnstorma i tez mialem rozne jaja.

Ale jak uzylem skryptu to chodzil OK  :Smile: 

----------

## rzabcio

No to mnie ostatecznie zachęciłeś.  :Smile: 

Jeszcze dziś się zabiorę.

----------

## Belliash

zauwaz ze na wiki pisze ze jesli masz jakies bledy to jak przeorac xgla zeby ich nie bylo...

a ten skrypt robi sam wszystko za Ciebie  :Wink:  wiec sie o nic nie musisz martwic

----------

## rzabcio

Pięknie! Już wszystko działa. Miałem jeszcze problem. Mianowicie źle wyświetlało mi prawie wszystkie tekstury, nie pokazywały się dekoracje. I to zarówno na compizie jak i na berylu. Uruchomienie w konsoli pokazało iż "nie ma rozszerzenia RGBGLXcośtam w głębokości obrazu 32 bity (depth)". Co ciekawe w xorg.conf miałem 16 bitów. Pomogło przestawienie na 24 bity. Dziwne trochę, co?  :Smile: 

XGL uruchamiam przez GDMa z którego chciałem koniecznie korzystać. Dodanie do niego serwera XGL zgodnie z howto jest bezproblemowe, ale miałem problemik z uruchomieniem compiza w odpowiednim czasie. Nie chciałem robić tego z palca tylko mieć pełen automat. Odpowiedni skrypcik siedzi w startxgl a uruchamianie przez niego mi nie odpowiada. Wyciąłem jednak z niego co potrzebowałem, utworzyłem nowy skrypcik:

```
#!/bin/bash

DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/mesa-xgl-cvs/lib/ LD_PRELOAD=/opt/mesa-xgl-cvs/lib/libGL.so.1.2 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --strict-binding --use-cow miniwin decoration transset state wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher trailfocus water bs &

beryl-xgl &

beryl-manager &
```

(w sumie to możnaby coś tu wyciąć - m.in. pluginy - tylko nie wiem, czy można.  :Wink:  ) I dodałem go do autostartu Xfce. No i voila!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

Ciesze sie ze XGL dziala!

Przypominam tez o apelu  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

Poprawione.  :Smile: 

----------

